# How do I chain break my boer doe?



## hunt_britto (Jun 16, 2013)

I have her halter broke well and the show is a little over a month, how do I chain break her? Every time I try, I just end up choking her...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Why don't you try using a bit of grain? Or use both the halter and the chain, then every time you walk her around, loosen the halter a bit and use the chain a little more.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I always tie up all my goats when they get fed, then usually they stay tied for about half hour to an hour while I 
refill all the water buckets, hay, milk, etc. Although they are not lead trained they are collar trained. So, it isn't a 
big change to learn how to be led by a chain collar. 

I also treat them like horses when I lead them, if they act up, they have to walk in little circles until they behave! This 
has helped my little grandson with his stubborn goat.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tie her head up with the chain. Tie her somewhere you can let her fight it without hurting herself. When she stops fighting un tie her and try to walk her. Do this until she starts walking good


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

How my kids did theirs... brought them out on their halters and walked them, then put the show collar on and coaxed them to walk. It was a much smoother transition than I had imagined it would be.

For their babies, once they were walking decently, then they put the show collar on while keeping the halter on, and urged them forward with the show collar, if they stalled/bulked/fought them, then they'd also pull forward on the halter lead, and would release the lead and just use the chain once the kid was walking.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

I know how your feeling STRESSED OUT I was out in this position in april my Yearling Boer Doe who weighs about 200 pounds I had a show like two weeks away and I didnt work with her so I first Halter broke then the "fun" came when i tried to chain break her I bought a Pinch collar and i put it on at the same time as the Halter and walked her with the halter a i slowy put more and more pressure on the chain and eventually she was walked with the chain OK so I really hope that made sense


----------

